
Apply HN: Awell – Help physicians better follow up with patients - smortelmans
Link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;awellhealth.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;awellhealth.com</a><p>Problem: The healthcare industry is progressing towards value-based healthcare. Monitoring patient-reported outcomes (clinical surveys) is becoming increasingly important for physicians. 
Almost everyone is either tracking patient outcomes manually in excel sheets or not tracking them at all.
Existing companies offer prefab care programs that force the physician to change their way of working.<p>Solution: We provide a cloud service that enables physicians to create and automate pathways centered around patient-reported outcomes.
We curate an open source library of standardized surveys and validated care pathways that allow physicians to get up and running in a fraction of the time compared to current offerings. Pathways can be easily created and changed by physicians without help from IT to make them fit as closely as possible to their current way of working.<p>Where: We have our first sales with the orthopedic department of a local hospital, they now measure the result of their surgeries by postoperatively following up with their patients.
We are currently selling into more hospitals, including a partnership with Doctors Without Borders who have the need to follow up with their patients in developing countries.<p>About Us:
We are 3 founders (2technical&#x2F;1bizdev), all with prior experience running and growing a business. We also have 2 advisors with a background in healthcare and well-established​ connections for market entry.
======
DanBC
Can you say how you reduce the need for duplicated bits of information being
entered in several places?

~~~
smortelmans
We are working to integrate with EHR records through HL7/FHIR
[https://www.hl7.org/fhir/](https://www.hl7.org/fhir/)

------
brudgers
I'd like to know more about Awellhealth's partnership with MSF. It sounds
exciting.

~~~
breut
We don't want to create a solution for rich countries only; our goal is to
make this accessible to caregivers on a global scale. NGOs like MSF are in
need of equally qualitative solutions. We're aiming to start a pilot project
end of this year.

------
potato123
Video demo?

------
chris2chris
Product or business

~~~
dang
The comments you've been posting in other people's Apply HN threads are
unsubstantive and dismissive. That's not ok, particularly since you've applied
yourself. Please stop.

